# Newbie with T4i needs help



## crotonmark (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all
Total newbie to photography. Bought the T4i and was wondering if there are any books ou would recommend to help me learn digital photography.
From the beginning.  Exposure, framing shots, etc.

Can anyone help?
Mark


----------



## texkam (Oct 24, 2012)

YouTube is your friend.

Learn to shoot in manual first.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 24, 2012)

I am new to photography too and got my T4i a few months ago.  This quick start guide was useful and still refer back to it.  The tuts at Lynda.com by Ben Long are very good for the foundations of photography.  Reading the critiques on this forum helps too.  But, with all of that still very confused & overwhelmed.  I hear it takes 10,000 hours or maybe photos???  At any rate, sweat equity when learning anything new.

Quick start guide:
Canon T4i / 650D Experience - The First User's Guide for the Canon Rebel T4i / EOS 650D


----------



## crotonmark (Oct 25, 2012)

texkam said:


> YouTube is your friend.
> 
> Learn to shoot in manual first.



And what is the best way to learn to shoot in manual?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 25, 2012)

crotonmark said:
			
		

> And what is the best way to learn to shoot in manual?



Experiment, study it, practice in multiple different areas and work on getting faster. That's how I did it


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, and I stole some packets from my past photography teacher. I recommend you doing the same if you can get away with it


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2012)

Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson is a great book that can teach a lot


----------



## crotonmark (Oct 25, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson is a great book that can teach a lot



thank you
what makes it so good?


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2012)

crotonmark said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson is a great book that can teach a lot
> ...


It is very well put, making it easy to understand, not just bouncing numbers at you. It has may tips and tricks and generally is very well regarded source. This book has a few "rules" of exposure that will allow you to get the best out of your camera in most situations


----------



## crotonmark (Oct 25, 2012)

jaomul said:


> crotonmark said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Thanks again. Any others?


----------



## billross77 (Oct 25, 2012)

Scott kelbys digital photography was great. Has three volumes.  Good read and easy to understand.


----------



## texkam (Oct 25, 2012)

YouTube has a wealth of info as well.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 25, 2012)

texkam said:
			
		

> YouTube has a wealth of info as well.



My number 1 source


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2012)

Start by reading the camera's user's manual. It explains what features, functions, and capabilities your T4i has available for helping you do photography.
Be sure you become familiar with the cameras focus modes, focus area modes, and metering modes.

Here is an online resource that has some pretty good tutorials - Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually recommend the Bryan Peterson book:  "Understanding Exposure" as a great beginner book to teach you the mechanics of getting a shot (how to operate the camera and get the exposure right.)

Since you asked about framing, I'd suggest (but not until you get the basics down), Michael Freeman's "The Photographer's Eye:  Composition and Design for Better digital Photos"


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2012)

This book was my bible when I first learned how to use my T2i.  Here is the T4i version.  Canon EOS Rebel T4i/650D For Dummies: Julie Adair King: 9781118335970: Amazon.com: Books Once you learn your camera front and back everything else will fall into place.  This books is so easy to understand and lays out general concepts really well.  I highly recommend.  Once you learn how your camera works then I would focus on diving into YouTube videos and really learning some techniques.  By the time you get to this point you will know what you need to work on because will have had the chance to use your camera alot at this point.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Stickies in the Beginner's Forum

Photography Beginners' Forum


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Reading the manual would help! lol


----------

